# How to "react" to a "reaction out of fear"?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was walking Kira this morning, and we passed another person walking his young (about 7 months) GSD. We were maybe 20 feet apart, and his dog was clearly barking out of fear. Kira listened to her "leave it", and didn't even acknowledge the dog. 
It was barking, lunging, hacks up, then retreating behind its owner as we continued to pass. He appeared very skittish.

My question has to do with the owner of that dog....

What is the best way to calm that dog down, without validating his fear?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this a question on what YOU can do? You can't do anything except not react and keep your dog under control.

If this is a question on what the owner can do....
By breaking his focus, retreating to a safe distance and using behavior modification. Teach him LAT, or another method, and work on it before the dog is put in a position to react.

Be PROACTIVE...NOT REACTIVE...as an owner.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Keep calm and carry on. Let the dog know you have the situation controlled so they don't feel the need to. And yes, proactive is best.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't fuel the fear by reacting yourself (the owner not you Anthony) -- remain neutral , be calm and carry on .


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, maybe I should have explained further..

The owner was clearly embarrassed by his dog's behavior, and IMO could easily have lost control of his dog. It was almost a wrestling match.
He saw Kira ignore his dog 100%, and asked for help controlling his dog. I honestly didn't want to stop, or get involved because I have Kira in such a good place right now. The last thing I wanted, was another setback. I told him I had a meeting, and kept walking.

If I see him again, (without Kira), I may want to offer a suggestion.

What would you say to an inexperienced handler, wrestling with a young, apparently fearful dog?

I wear my heart on my sleeve, and always try to help. It's my #1 weakness.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tell him to find a positive based trainer who can help him with behavior modification for fear.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Tell him to find a positive based trainer who can help him with behavior modification for fear.


Probably the best advice. 

Whether or not he listens... well that's another story.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> I wear my heart on my sleeve, and always try to help. It's my #1 weakness.


Not a weakness Anthony. It is a strength.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fixing fearful behavior just can not be done in one conversation. It takes time, training at a distance, desensitization, behavior modification. Tell him to look up LAT (Look At That) or BAT. Teach Leave It. Learn to catch the reaction before it starts. There is just so much to it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree to tell the guy he should find a private trainer to help him with his dog.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

This sort of fear is typical to young dogs and will go away with time if the owner stops "controlling" his dog and ignores his behavior. Instead, it could be a good idea to visit big classes. Otherwise, very often, this fear turns into agression, because fear and agression are of the same nature, and different only in the amount of adrenaline running in the blood.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would still do some private lessons first. the trainer can exaluate the guy and his dog, work on things, set him up in situations so the guy can learn to control the dog. i would not join a class until the guy has control over the dog and can keep focus etc. he would be setting himself up to fail by walking into a class right now without the right tools and practice and confidence in handling his dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree debbiebrown, this pup would clearly be overwhelmed/set up to fail in a large class situation with the owner somewhat clueless on how to handle pup. A private smaller group or trainer first. 
Fear in young dogs should* not* be typical. Sadly too many GSD's seem to be this way though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Agree with debbie as well, from experience with a fearful dog. He has to learn the behavior modification tools and have better obedience before subjecting the dog to what he views as fearful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Suzanne Clothier: Working With Fearful, Anxious & Reactive Dogs


----------

